# Bimba's kittens ~ 1 month



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Little "lions"*



















*Camping with mommy* :wink:


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

They are more adorable every time I see them.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So adorable!! Thanks for posting all the great photos.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Anna, they are SO cute! I still want them, all of them... Thanks for the new pictures!!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

I am so glad you like the pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're soooo cute! :lol:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

how cute.. i want that first one.... looks just like Tierney when he was a kitten...


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

so cute! they're all so chubby!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If that isn't the face of innocence, what is? I love them. I see that they're well equipped to go on a camping trip! :wink:


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

TO Cute! Im melting! meee...lll..ttt..iii...nnn..gggggg....


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

They are soooooooooo cute!!! I love their little tent, hee hee


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Those are great! I love the one of the tortie climbing the drape.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

the one in the back in the second pic is so cute!! it's markings make it look like it's about to cry! :)


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

WOW that first one is SO cute! love his lil nose.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I love them :) And Bimba too :wink:

Have you named them yet?


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Padunk said:


> Have you named them yet?


I only named the two females

"_Principessa_" (means princess - the black and white one - because she does not give much confidence...)

"_Faccetta buffa_" (means funny little face - you guess which one and why)

I have not decided the names for the red ones... must think about it... :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Perhaps, since they are a "rainbow" of kittens, they could be named after the characters in The Wizard of OZ! Cute little munchkins from Munchkinland! I'm waiting for the Good Witch to come in a bubble! :wink:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

OMG, they are so cute! I want to have them!!!!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

_...secretly plots to sneak over and kitty-nap Faccetta buffa @@$$ ..._

no one will ever know... @@


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd snitch on you if I didn't want them myself! I have my eyes on every black cat and tuxedo cat on the forum--also littly Tony with the white paws!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Are you sure you want the FIERCE little tortie...* :lol: *Look at her nails.......... * :shock: 
She REALLY has a funny face... :roll: I love her 



















*I think the babies are making mommy crazy, she's trying to hide in the tent,
but not enough space for face and tail :lol: *


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, gosh, that's sweet! Mommy looks as if they just got on her last nerve!
That "fierce little funny face" is so adorable! Who could resist her?

To get serious, I would trim those sharp little claws to get them used to it young. Just watch out for the vein. They'll still be able to tear you apart, but they'll have to work harder to do it!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Such cute pictures!!! Bimba is a gorgeous cat, and I think I'm with everyone else, Funny face is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

*HELP!!!! 

They're everywhere, taking control of the house!! 
It's almost impossible to walk in here!!! They run so fast!*


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Bimba is beautiful and her kitties are adorable. Have you thought of names for the boys yet? Some ideas for energetic kitties: Chipper, Cyclone, Mestral (the North African Wind), Ping Pong, Pounce and a cutie Pussamaccattus (based on my ***** cat).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mischief if also a good name. Muahahahaha, Anna. :lol: Of course they will take over the house and terrorize you! That's what kittens do for a living. Then they curl up on your lap and look lovable. It's a conspiracy!! And we love it @@@


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh my goodness! What a household you must have with those kittens. What cuties!!  
I have only ever had two kittens at once, and it has been a while. I can't imagine. Looks like great fun though.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kittens sure are the cutest innocent things! They are adorable!!! :lol:


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

They are so precious! Looks like they have pleny of things to keep them entertained as well!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a good idea for a name Annie... "Ping Pong" sounds really good for the smallest red one!! He's always jumping around  

Pssst..... don't make noise please, they are finally sleeping, my BF must be very "confortable"... :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

O gosh they're sooo cute! I love that picture with Bimba with her head out of the tent, it really cracked me up :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

that sleeping picture of funny face on your bf's neck is the cutest ever!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

_ I'm whispering! I love the new pictures. Little "monsters" looing so innocent !__ I LOVE THEM!  Whoops!  Sorry, I got excited! shhhhhhhhh_


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Bimba's kittens*

I've only just got around to looking at these *lovely* pics.
I'm having a really busy day at work, and have just taken a few moments to chill on the cat fourm.
These pictures have really gladdened my day  
They are all so gorgeous :) 

seashell


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Seashell!! That's kind of you  It makes me happy to read that my kittens made your day a good one!


----------

